# Biken auf Lanzarote



## daschw (22. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen .

Ich fliege im April 3 Wochen nach Lanzarote und werde mein MTB mitnehmen . 
Hat jemand Erfahrung , wo man dort gut fahren kann oder Tourenvorschlage ?


----------



## trhaflhow (22. Februar 2011)

Wenn du noch umdisponieren kannst nimm's Rennrad mit oder Leih dir dort eins aus
War vor 2 Jahren dort und hab mit mir gekämpft ob mtb oder Rennrad.
Habe mich für Rennrad entschieden und nicht bereut.

Straßen überwiegend gut zu fahren

Kann mir nicht wirklich vorstellen dort mit dem mtb trails zu fahren. ( nicht mit La Palma zu vergleichen) Wege die unseren forstautobahnen entsprechen ( ohne Bäume) findest du aber genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## transalbi (22. Februar 2011)

Ich kann mich der Empfehlung nur anschließen. Nimm das Rennrad mit. Ich war jetzt Anfang Februar dort und wir sind in 7 Tagen ca. 600 km mit dem Rennrad gefahren:
Ein besseres Grundlagentraining für MTB kannst du nicht machen.
sieh auch das Video hier:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ba-Jmu457fw"]YouTube        - Transalp Grundlagencamp Lanzarote![/nomedia]

Die Srecken für MTB gibt es zwar auch, haben mich aber überhaupt nicht angesprochen, da du dabei durch öde, baumfreie Lavafelder fährst. Wenn MTB, dann La Palma (da war ich 2006).


Albi


----------



## 3radfahrer (27. Februar 2011)

Hi,

ich war letzten Sommer da und wollte mal ne Runde mit dem MTB drehen.
Hab dann diese Tour hier gemacht, wobei der Vulkan teilweise bestiegen werden musste. Bei Temperaturen jenseits der 30 Grad war das echt heftig. Ist mal was anderes gewesen, aber ansonsten würde ich nicht im Süden der Insel auf Tour gehen. 

Es gab auch eine Argentur, die mit mir eine fünf bis sechs Stündige Tour fahren wollte, die jedoch wegen dem Calima abgeblasen wurde.

Hier noch der link zur Tour:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.65254.html

Hier nen link zum Calima :
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calima

viel Spaß trotzdem auf der kleinen Insel!


----------



## 3radfahrer (28. Februar 2011)

Hab grad nochmal gegooglet (schriebt man das so).

Papagayo-bike hieß der anbieter mit dem ich auf der Insel fahren wollte. Die sind echt gut drauf, obwohl ich mich nur auf englisch unterhalten konnte. 
Tipp: Sprech den weiblichen Guide mal auf den double Ironman an! Das sind echte Freaks! 

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen!

Gruß


----------



## NeoLeo (7. November 2011)

War jemand auch im Januar auf Lanzarote?
Werde am 14.01. hin fliegen. 
Wie ist das das Wetter dort um die Zeit - eh langarm Trikots einpacken?
Vom viel Wind und Sand habe ich schon gelesen ;-)


----------



## trhaflhow (8. November 2011)

Das Wetter im Januar ist ähnlich wie im November, Dezember und Februar
Idr kann man kurz fahren
Natürlich auch was warmes mit.


----------



## NeoLeo (9. November 2011)

merci


----------



## Jowo (17. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin vom 20.12. bis 14.1. auf Lanzarote. Ich bin hauptsächlich zum Windsurfen am Las Cuchares Strand. Allerdings mache ich jeden 2. Tag eine MTB-Tour. Inzwischen kenne ich jeden Weg bzw. Trail auf Lanzarote. Ist jemand in der Zeit auf Lanzarote und möchte auch MTB-Touren fahren? 

http://go2lanzarote.wordpress.com/


----------



## ActionBarbie (18. Dezember 2011)

Also ich war nun schon drei oder vier mal auf Lanza wenn man die Ecken kennt ist das absolut zum Mountainbiken zu empfehlen. Dazu braucht man dann aber einen Guide, es gibt wirklich tolle und auch anspruchsvolle Touren fürs Mountainbike

http://www.planet-bikes.de/

Ich bin letztes Jahr bei Roland mitgefahren. Sehr zu empfehlen!


----------



## isartrails (3. Januar 2012)

Auch ich kenne Lanzarote vor allem als klasse Rennradrevier, habe aber hier einige MTB-Tracks auf GPSies.com gefunden, die mindestens für einen Urlaub reichen müssten...
http://www.gpsies.com/mapUser.do?username=bicyclemania


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isartrails (8. Januar 2012)

Ganz aktuell in der neuesten Ausgabe der Mountainbike (2-2012) ist eine Reportage über Lanzarote zu finden.
Mit GPS-Tracks für 8 Touren über deren Homepage.
Danach kann es so uninteressant nicht sein dort zum Biken.


----------



## NeoLeo (8. Januar 2012)

besten dank 
werde gleich morgen den magazin holen und am samstag geht schon los


----------



## Jowo (1. Februar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
morgen, am 2.2.2014 fliege ich nach Lanzarote zum Windsurfen und MTB fahren. Ich bin regelmäßig auf Lanzarote und kenne dort alle Wege und Trails. Ich bin bis zum 25.2. auf Lanzarote und dann anschließend bis zum 12.3. auf Teneriffa. Sind zufällig MTBiker in der Zeit auf Lanzarote oder Teneriffa um gemeinsame Touren zu fahren? Auf Teneriffa bin ich letztes Jahr im Februar 3 Wochen MTB gefahren und einige Touren mit www.*mtb*-*active*.com.


----------



## baywatch999 (3. Mai 2014)

Hey zusammen,
Ich wollte mal in die Runde fragen, ob jemand Erfahrungen mit Biken auf Lanzarote hat und mir entsprechende Tips geben kann. Es geht um folgendes:
Ich bin im August im Süden der Insel und bräuchte ein Bike (MTB) + angeleitete Tour.
Ist ne vorzeitige Reservierung ratsam?
Wäre cool wenn jemand einen Tip für mich hat.


----------



## blackforest-cyc (3. Mai 2014)

was verstehst du unter "angeleitete Tour"

also die hochwertigsten Bikes kannst du bei Steve & seiner Frau Maria von Probike (http://www.probikelanzarote.com/) mieten. Steve ist ehemaliger MTb-Profi & hat bereitts vor Jahren eine Bike-werkstatt mit Verkauf, Verleih usw....eröffnet. Definitiv die beste Adresse auf Lanza. Der Shop befindet sich allerdings im Norden der Insel, im Dorf La Santa ( nicht der Club). Allerdings liefert er die bikes auch aus. Bietet auf Nachfrage auch Touren an. 

Des weiteren gibt es ja noch einige Anbieter im Bereich MTB + Touren auf Lanza (am besten mal selber googeln). Wenn du dich allerdings ganz im Süden der Insel befindest, wird es schwierig....da die meisten MTB-Touren sich eher in der Mitte oder im Norden von Lanza befinden....außer du bist mobil....


----------



## Cillit (10. Juni 2015)

Schon was älter hier aber könnte ja für andere Interressant sein.
Ich war bereits oft zum Mountainbiken auf Lanzarote . Zwei kleine Privatvideos zur besseren Ansicht :














Ich nutze bereits oft den Top Service von Planet Bikes ( Costa Tequise und Puerto del Carmen )
Meine erste Empfehlung ist genug Ersatzschläuche im Rucksack zu haben , wenn es ganz heiss her ging habe ich auf einer Tour 3 Stk verbraucht. Vulkangestein ist spitz und scharf !

Wer Interresse an meine gpx Sammlung für Garmin oder Falk hat kann mich gerne mal anschreiben.

Nicht zu vergessen für Rennrad sind die Strassen hier auch wirklich Top ! Relativ wenig Verkehr und man findet schnell eine Gruppe um etwas Windschatten zu Räubern  Und Thema Wind darf auch erwähnt werde , besser wenn er von hinten kommt ^^....

Ich kann Lanzarote für alle Bike Typen nur empfehlen auch zum Genussradeln sind die Radwege an der Promenade herrlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (22. August 2015)

Welche Ecke von Lanzarote wäre denn zu empfehlen, wenn man direkt von der FeWo bzw. dem Apartement aus kleine/mittlere Touren mit Singletrail Anteil (muss nicht super technisch sein, der Frau muss es halt gefallen) fahren will?


----------



## derwaaal (23. Dezember 2016)

Nachdem die letzten Beiträge gar nicht mehr so alt sind ...
welche Station in Puerto del Carmen könnt Ihr für Mtb-Leihe empfehlen? Soll auch was aushalten, für ca. 100 kg Systemgewicht und so Enduro-Touren.
Bei Planet-Bikes (zumindest laut HP) gibt es Altus-Schaltung und Suntour 60mm bzw. 100mm, das ist mir bissl wacklig im Vgl zu meinem sonstigen Gerümpel.


----------



## blackforest-cyc (24. Dezember 2016)

wenn du ein wirklich vernünftiges Bike zu fairen Preisen ausleihen willst gibt es eigentlich nur eine Adresse auf Lanza => http://probicilasanta.com/BikeRent.html , habe ich schon mal weiter oben erwähnt. Bin fast jedes Jahr Ende Januar auf Lanza und es gibt eindeutig keinen besseren Laden. Bin zwar immer mit mit meinen eigenen Bikes dort, aber kleine Reparaturen oder Wartungen hat er immer sofort erledigt ohne Wartezeiten und die Bikes sehen echt Top aus. Außerdem ein super netter Typ, immer zu einem Scherz aufgelegt und meines Wissens liefert er dir das Bike auch an deine Adresse auf Lanza. Einfach mal nachfragen.
Selber habe ich bis jetzt auch immer in Puerto del Carmen in immer der gleichen Apartmentanlage gewohnt. 2-Zimmer Apartments in guter Lage zu ca. 20€ pro Tag bei 10 Tagen.

viel Spaß


----------



## derwaaal (25. Dezember 2016)

blackforest-cyc schrieb:


> wenn du ein wirklich vernünftiges Bike zu fairen Preisen ausleihen willst gibt es eigentlich nur eine Adresse auf Lanza => http://probicilasanta.com/BikeRent.html , habe ich schon mal weiter oben erwähnt. Bin fast jedes Jahr Ende Januar auf Lanza und es gibt eindeutig keinen besseren Laden. Bin zwar immer mit mit meinen eigenen Bikes dort, aber kleine Reparaturen oder Wartungen hat er immer sofort erledigt ohne Wartezeiten und die Bikes sehen echt Top aus. Außerdem ein super netter Typ, immer zu einem Scherz aufgelegt und meines Wissens liefert er dir das Bike auch an deine Adresse auf Lanza. Einfach mal nachfragen.
> Selber habe ich bis jetzt auch immer in Puerto del Carmen in immer der gleichen Apartmentanlage gewohnt. 2-Zimmer Apartments in guter Lage zu ca. 20€ pro Tag bei 10 Tagen.
> viel Spaß


Danke!
probici und probike ist der gleiche Laden, oder?
Das Scott HT 27,5 wär für mich geeignet, lediglich die nur Deore Schaltung passt nicht ganz, aber allzu wählerisch soll man ja auch nicht sein.

Da Du schon öfter da warst, hast Du auch Tracks?
Hab mir schon 8 von nem Tourenanbieter runtergeladen, und die 5 von der Bike 02/12.

Welches Apartment ist das denn für 20€?
Gut, ich hab die wohl nicht gefunden, da jetzt so gut wie alles ausgebucht ist.

Danke vielmals und noch schöne Weihnachten!


----------



## Jowo (17. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
am 24.1.2017 fliege ich für 5,5 Wochen nach Lanzarote. Ich bin dort zum Windsurfen, MTB fahren und relaxen. Ich bin regelmäßig auf Lanzarote und kenne dort alle Wege und Trails. Sind zufällig MTBiker in der Zeit auf Lanzarote? Man könnte dann einige Touren zusammen fahren.


----------



## derwaaal (17. Januar 2017)

ich hätt scho wieder Bock, aber geht leider nit  danke für die Tracks nochmal


----------



## KatharinaK (23. Januar 2017)

Jowo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> am 24.1.2017 fliege ich für 5,5 Wochen nach Lanzarote. Ich bin dort zum Windsurfen, MTB fahren und relaxen. Ich bin regelmäßig auf Lanzarote und kenne dort alle Wege und Trails. Sind zufällig MTBiker in der Zeit auf Lanzarote? Man könnte dann einige Touren zusammen fahren.


----------



## KatharinaK (23. Januar 2017)

Hallo Jowo, ich werde ab ca. 19.2. für eine Woche auf Lanzarote sein. Suche noch Flug, Pension, bikestation. Kannst du was empfehlen? Gerne zusammen fahren.


----------



## Jowo (4. Februar 2017)

Hallo KatharinaK, auf Lanzarote gibt es für jeden Geschmack ein großes Angebot an Ferienwohnungen und Hotels.
Die Flüge ab dem Heimatflughafen sind meistens sehr begrenzt. Wir fliegen ab Stuttgart meisten mit der Condor.
Inzwischen gibt es hier auch etliche Bikestationen. Am besten man nimmt eine in der Nähe der Unterkunft. Die Frage ist auch reicht ein Hardtail oder will man ein modernes Fully und S2 Trails fahren?
Wir wohnen direkt am Las Cucharasstrand (Costa Teguise), weil ich auch Windsurfer bin.


----------



## KatharinaK (27. Februar 2017)

Ich war in Puerto del carmen und es war perfekt! Bike bei rennerbikes www.mountainbike-lanzarote.com ausgeliehen. Super Service. Gute Räder.  Drei Touren mit Mick (Michael McLoughlin) gemacht. Der Kontakt ging über Peter von rennerbikes; und eine Tour mit Roland von planet bikes Lanzarote gemacht. Kann ich nur empfehlen. Roland verleiht auch MTB, aber ich hatte mich aber schon an "meins" gewöhnt. Ich finde Lanzarote richtig gut für MTB. Sehr abwechslungsreich was den Untergrund angeht und ne krasse Landschaft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jowo (5. Januar 2019)

Hallo, ich bin bis Anfang März auf Lanzarote. Ich kenne alle Trails auf Lanzarote, falls jemand Lust auf eine schöne Tour hat, könnte ,man sich treffen.


----------



## Fuzzy70439 (15. März 2019)

Jowo schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin bis Anfang März auf Lanzarote. Ich kenne alle Trails auf Lanzarote, falls jemand Lust auf eine schöne Tour hat, könnte ,man sich treffen.


Ich komm heute auf Lanzarote an. Allerdings fahre ich eMTB . 
Bin zufällig auf diesen threat gestoßen. Wer Urlaub im Schlackekasten mag,  und ich mag's, der findete mehr als er in 10 Tagen fahren kann. 

https://deref-gmx.net/mail/mobile/1...de/@337899037208352911/Yj-j-vPKTnKSfv6de8AB5g

Fuzzy


----------



## Fuzzy70439 (17. März 2019)

Vulkanotrails


----------

